# [PORTAGE] - szybkie portage

## arsen

Z nudów "chodziłem" sobie po różnych działach na forum i przypadkowo się zatrzymałem na:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-261580-start-0.html

z pewnym dystansem zrobiłem co nakazywało owe howto, i jestem pod wielkim wrażeniem, portage dostało wielkich skrzydeł  :Smile: , emerge foo trwa dosłownie chwileczke, na próbe wykonałem emerge -e world -p i szybkość mnie powaliła, jak ktoś wcześniej tego nie widział to zachęcam do przetestowania.

----------

## re-

Tez jak to zauwazylem naszla mysl "a co tam" a jednak dalo wiecej  :Smile: 

Szkoda ze te HOWTO nie sa w jednym miejscu...

----------

## arsen

mogło być coś podbnego już w standardzie portage, do wyszukiwania przez eix czy esearch baza jest robiona, czemu by portage nie miało kozystać z podobnej dogodności  :Smile: 

----------

## _carlos

Bardzo przyjemna odmiana po zastosowaniu tego howto... 

Dzieki za wygrzebanie tego... 

cheers

----------

## milu

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

> mogło być coś podbnego już w standardzie portage, do wyszukiwania przez eix czy esearch baza jest robiona, czemu by portage nie miało kozystać z podobnej dogodności 

 

Heh - mogłoby ale uzasadnienie czemu tego nie ma znajduje się tutaj

W skrócie powiem: dlatego, że jest to dodatkowa zależność dla portage mogąca powodować segfaulty jako że to napisane w C. [to z tej odpowiedzi]

No a w portage jest możliwość skorzystania z innego typu bazy danych niż standardowa - dalszych inf trzeba poszukać bo ja nic takiego nie próbowałem.

----------

## arsen

wiem wiem, np. jeszcze jest to:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=202050

----------

## qermit

Też kiedyś się rozglądałem za drzewkiem portage w bazie danych, ale nie na mysql'u, a na postgresql(może ktoś znalazł), bo to mielenie dysku mnie wnerwiałe. Jednak byłem zbyt leniwy i przyswuczaiłem się do standartowej prędkości.

----------

## arsen

 *qermit wrote:*   

> Też kiedyś się rozglądałem za drzewkiem portage w bazie danych, ale nie na mysql'u, a na postgresql(może ktoś znalazł), bo to mielenie dysku mnie wnerwiałe. Jednak byłem zbyt leniwy i przyswuczaiłem się do standartowej prędkości.

 

dosłownie 2 minuty i już jest szybko  :Smile: , opłaca się tyle czasu poświęcić  :Smile: 

----------

## dimril

moze noobem jestem, ale nijak nie wiem jak wykonac

 *Quote:*   

> Create /etc/portage/modules and fill in 
> 
> ```
> portdbapi.auxdbmodule = portage_db_cdb.database 
> 
> ...

 

modules to pewnie folder, ale czym mam go wypelnic? to ponizej to fragmenty komend? jak je nalezy wpisac w konsole?[/code]

----------

## Poe

 *dimril wrote:*   

> moze noobem jestem, ale nijak nie wiem jak wykonac
> 
>  *Quote:*   Create /etc/portage/modules and fill in 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

nie, modules to plik niech bedzie 'tekstowy' (tworzysz pusty dokument w nano/mcedit/vi/etc/itp/itd) i tam wklejasz te wpisy.

modules tutaj, to taki sam typ pliku jak package.keywords czy cos takiego [nie chodzi o funkcje, tylko typ pliku  :Smile:  )

co do tego sposobu, napewno ją sobie kiedys uruchomie, ale narazie mam inne problemy z systemem  :Sad:  ehh.. trzeba bedzie sie z tym zabrac do roboty, jak znajde chwilke czasu.. segfaulty powrocily, gadalem z Nelchaelem, podrzucil pewien pomysl, mysle ze pomoze, ale czasu mi do tego trzeba

greetz

----------

## dimril

```
gentoo root # emerge metadata

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 10, in ?

    import portage

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 6888, in ?

    portdb=portdbapi(settings["PORTDIR"])

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 4922, in __init__

    self.eclassdb = eclass_cache(self.porttree_root, self.mysettings)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 4762, in __init__

    self.dbmodule = self.settings.load_best_module("eclass_cache.dbmodule")

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 1180, in load_best_module

    return load_mod(best_mod)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 165, in load_mod

    mod = __import__(modname)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_db_cdb.py", line 17

    import portage_db_template

    ^

SyntaxError: invalid syntax
```

i cala operacja konczy sie w taki o to sposob :/ szkoda...[/code]

----------

## arsen

musiałeś błędnie przekopopiować kod pythona.

----------

## qermit

 *dimril wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> gentoo root # emerge metadata
> 
> ...

 musiałeś coś źle przepisać (przekleić), u mnie to działa - może jakieś spacje z przodu czy co?

----------

## oort

Python wymusza stosowanie wcięć w odpowiednich miejscach, być może gdzieś jest jeden tabulator za mało albo za dużo  :Smile: 

Akurat linijki z import nie powinny mieć żadnych wcięć

----------

## muchar

Mala moderatorska uwaga ;] Na przyszlosc starajcie sie pokrotce opisywac co znajduje sie w linkach  :Smile:  Bo moj FF nie wyrabia z kolejnymi tabami ;]

----------

## qermit

Testowałem i oto co mi wyszło:

maszynka testujaca: 

- CPU AthlonXP 2400+

- 217MB RAM 

```
argumenty  | user    | system | cpu | total   | typ

-----------+---------+--------+-----+---------+----

metadata   |         |        |     |         |

           | 7,75s   | 7,16s  | 11% | 3:30,33 | dbi

           | 118,71s | 25,62s | 29% | 8:09,85 | normalnie

-----------+---------+--------+-----+---------+----

kde -pv    |         |        |     |         | pierwszy raz

           | 1,26s   | 0,20s  | 44% | 3,253   | dbi

           | 1,35s   | 0,24s  | 27% | 5,738   | normalnie

-----------+---------+--------+-----+---------+----

kde -pv    |         |        |     |         | drugi raz

           | 1,22s   | 0,09s  | 82% | 1,601   | dbi

           | 1,31s   | 0,12s  | 85% | 1,684   | normalnie

-----------+---------+--------+-----+---------+----

Cache:

objetosc dbi       | 17MB

objetosc normalnie | 77MB
```

wniostki: Wzrost wydajności przy dbi jest niewielki, ale za to "emerge metadata" się szybciej robi (i tylko dla tego go zostawiam).

----------

## arsen

dla mnie jest duża różnica, ale dzisiaj jeszcze zobacze jak na sql-owej bazie to działa.

----------

## fallow

thx arsen za wygrzebanie tego , jak dla mnie sie oplaca  :Smile: 

cheers.

----------

## Prompty

hmmmm lepiej sql czy cdb ? troszke ludzie narzekali na cdb ...

czy ktos moze jednoznacznie powiedziec ktore jest lepsze ? :]

----------

## arsen

jak zrobie na sql to pokusze sie o porównanie, na razie w TODO mam ine punkty do wykonania a czasu mało  :Smile: 

----------

## qermit

Wydaje mi się, że niewielkie będą różnice. Cała sprawa polega tak naprawdę, aby wszystkie pliki, tudzież baza leżały sobie w pamięci - dysk musi jak najmniej mielić - co łatwiej jest zrobić w przypadku dbi.

----------

## mysiar

widzę, że jestem trochę spóźniony, ale działa super

NO CDB

```
time emerge metadata

real    7m10.632s

user    0m21.057s

sys     0m4.968s
```

CDB

```
time emerge metadata

real    2m18.864s

user    0m21.561s

sys     0m4.000s

```

----------

## Raku

ja mam tylko jedno pytanie: czy używacie poratge-2.1 ?

bo mi ostatnio emerge --metadata (robiony przy każdym sync automatycznie) zajmuje coś koło minuty. Nie używam cdb

----------

## mbar

ta, począwszy od 2.1 cdb jest martwe i nalezy je usunąć

----------

## Sahin

Mi się niestety coś wykłada:

```
emerge metadata

====================================

Error: Failed to import module 'portage_db_cdb.database'

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 1290, in load_best_module

    mod = load_mod(best_mod)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 149, in load_mod

    mod = __import__(modname)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_db_cdb.py", line 17, in ?

    import portage_db_template

No module named portage_db_template

====================================
```

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Sahin, wywal CDB, portage ma już poprawione cache'owanie i CDB nie jest już wykorzystywane (błąd jest chyba spowodowany przez to   :Smile:  ). Portage teraz już nie potrzebuje sterydów...   :Razz: 

----------

## mziab

Nie jest to całkiem prawda. Do portage 2.1 dołączona jest przeportowana wersja modułu cdb i daje nadal spore przyśpieszenie. Update metadanych po sync trwa u mnie może kilka sekund. Aż się przeraziłem  :Smile:  Moje /etc/portage/modules:

```
portdbapi.auxdbmodule = cache.cdb.database

eclass_cache.dbmodule = cache.cdb.database
```

Portage 2.1 jest dużo szybszy niż stary portage 2.0, ale 2.1 + cdb jest jeszcze szybszy  :Smile: 

----------

## spiker

o lol!!!???

```

(/usr/lib/portage/pym) ;P time emerge --metadata

skipping sync

>>> Updating Portage cache:  100%

real    0m9.101s

user    0m6.551s

sys     0m1.065s

```

----------

## crs

A gdzie można znaleźć ów moduł?

Używam 2.1 od pierwszych wersji alpha i już długo mi brakuje tego modułu - tak długo, że aż o nim zapomniałem.  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## mbar

oops, faktycznie jest przeportowane cdb dla portage 2.1  :Smile: Last edited by mbar on Wed Mar 08, 2006 11:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mirekm

Mbar to raczej ty nie umiesz czytać ze zrozumieniem.

Moduł jest tutaj:

http://dev.gentoo.org/~jstubbs/cdb.py

Trzeba go umieścić w:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /usr/lib/portage/pym/cache
> 
> 

 

Natomiast w /etc/portage/modules trzeba wpisać:

```

portdbapi.auxdbmodule = cache.cdb.database

eclass_cache.dbmodule = cache.cdb.database

```

tak jak to napisał mziab.

----------

## rasheed

```
# cache > time emerge --metadata 

skipping sync

>>> Updating Portage cache:  100%

real   4m24.020s

user   0m8.477s

sys   0m7.232s
```

```
rasheed > cat /etc/portage/modules 

ortdbapi.auxdbmodule = cache.cdb.database 

eclass_cache.dbmodule = cache.cdb.database

```

```
rasheed > ls /usr/lib/portage/pym/cache/cdb.py

/usr/lib/portage/pym/cache/cdb.py

```

```
rasheed > qlist -Iv cdb python-cdb

dev-db/cdb-0.75-r1

dev-python/python-cdb-0.32

rasheed > qlist -Iv portage |grep sys-apps

sys-apps/portage-2.1_pre5-r4
```

Athlon XP-M @3700+, gdzie tkwi błąd?

----------

## mziab

rasheed: Pierwszy emerge metadata, po przejściu na cdb, może być powolny, bo baza cdb zostaje dopiero zbudowana. Potem jest już z górki.

EDIT: Właśnie zauważyłem, że masz ortdbapi zamiast portdbapi

mirekm: Nieprawda. Nie trzeba nic ściągać. Moduł jest od razu dołączony z nowym portage.

```
equery f portage | grep cdb

/usr/lib/portage/pym/cache/cdb.py

/usr/lib/portage/pym/cache/cdb.pyo
```

----------

## rasheed

 *mziab wrote:*   

> rasheed: Pierwszy emerge metadata, po przejściu na cdb, może być powolny, bo baza cdb zostaje dopiero zbudowana. Potem jest już z górki.

 

Wziąłem pod uwagę taką ewentualność

 *Quote:*   

> EDIT: Właśnie zauważyłem, że masz ortdbapi zamiast portdbapi

 

O to chodziło, dzięki.

----------

## Aktyn

```
qx ja # equery f portage | grep cdb

qx ja # 
```

Chyba jednak nie

```
Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/portage-2.1_pre3-r1

qx ja # 
```

W najnowszym (czyli jakim?) zdajesie jest, ale w tym powyżej nie

----------

## mziab

```
emerge -pv portage

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/portage-2.1_pre5-r4  USE="-build -doc" 250 kB
```

----------

## Raku

@mziab: ładniej wygląda, jak pokazujesz w ten sposób  :Wink: : 

```
raku@demon ~ $ eix sys-apps/portage

* sys-apps/portage

     Available versions:  2.0.51.22-r3 2.0.53 2.1_pre1

     Installed:           2.1_pre5-r4

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/

     Description:         The Portage Package Management System. The primary package management and distribution system for Gentoo.

Found 1 matches

```

a co do samego cdb - jest moduł w portage (mam wersję jak powyżej i moduł jest), pierwsze emerge --metadata trwa dłuuugo, ale kolejne około 10-15 sekund (AthlonXP 1600+).

Mam jednak wątpliwości co do eixa. Wcześniej po update-eix pokazywało mi jakie nowe pakiety znajdują si e w portage, jakie mam do uaktualnienia. Teraz mi nic nie pokazało. Jeśli w czasie kolejnych synchronizacji także nie będzie działać, to pewnie wywalę cdb. 15 sekudn a 50 sekund to nie taka duża różnica

----------

## psycepa

mi eix ostatnio wogole sfixowal, zamiast description pokazuje jakies dependy i inne takie bzdury, a update tego nie naprawia :/

----------

## Gogiel

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> mi eix ostatnio wogole sfixowal, zamiast description pokazuje jakies dependy i inne takie bzdury, a update tego nie naprawia :/

 

U mnie pomogl update do wersji  0.5.1-r2 i update-eix.

----------

## rasheed

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> mi eix ostatnio wogole sfixowal, zamiast description pokazuje jakies dependy i inne takie bzdury, a update tego nie naprawia :/

 

```
# echo "PORTDIR_CACHE_METHOD=backport" >> /etc/eixrc && update=eix
```

----------

## psycepa

 *rasheed wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # echo "PORTDIR_CACHE_METHOD=backport" >> /etc/eixrc && update=eix
> ```
> ...

 

thx:) pomoglo, ale jest maly mistype:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> echo "PORTDIR_CACHE_METHOD=backport" >> /etc/eixrc && update-eix
> 
> 

 

tak czy siak thx a lot

----------

## yoshi314

 *psycepa wrote:*   

>  *rasheed wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> # echo "PORTDIR_CACHE_METHOD=backport" >> /etc/eixrc && update=eix
> ```
> ...

 u mnie to NIE DZIALA. to znaczy eix pokazuje pakiety ktorych nie ma w systemie, albo nie pokazuje istniejacych. musialem dac na portdir_cache_method na "none" zeby poszlo i teraz dziala sprawnie. a cache'owanie w cdb dziala u mnie poprawnie.

----------

## mziab

Właśnie zaktualizowałem portage do wersji 2.1_pre6 i moduł zniknął. Ciekawe czemu usunęli. W każdym razie, moduł z linka, który podał mirekm, działa.

----------

## Belliash

Nie zadzieraj nosa  :Razz: 

```
PECET / # time emerge --metadata

skipping sync

>>> Updating Portage cache:  100%

real    0m11.517s

user    0m3.609s

sys     0m1.027s
```

```
PECET / # time emerge -pv gnome

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/orbit-2.12.5  USE="-debug -doc ssl -static" 669 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libbonobo-2.10.1  USE="-debug -doc -static" 1,326 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.12.0  USE="X -debug -doc -static" 576 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gconf-2.12.1-r1  USE="-debug -doc" 1,899 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.4.2  USE="-debug" 829 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.12.2  USE="-debug -doc -gnutls -hal -howl -ipv6 -samba ssl" 1,521 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnome-2.12.0.1  USE="-debug -doc -esd -static" 932 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.10.1-r1  USE="X -debug -doc -static" 863 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.4.6  USE="-debug" 370 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.12.1  USE="-debug -doc jpeg -static" 1,808 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/hicolor-icon-theme-0.9  31 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.12.1  USE="-debug" 3,040 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.6.7  USE="-accessibility -debug" 468 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.12.3  USE="-accessibility -debug" 2,513 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/sgml-common-0.6.3-r4  74 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/build-docbook-catalog-1.2  3 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.69.1  1,034 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r6  73 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/scrollkeeper-0.3.14-r2  USE="-nls" 663 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/gconf-editor-2.12.1  USE="-debug" 527 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.4-r1  93 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.4.4  USE="-debug" 381 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/gnome-keyring-manager-2.12.0  USE="-debug -static" 371 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/zenity-2.12.1  USE="-debug" 875 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/esound-0.2.36-r1  USE="alsa -debug -ipv6 -static tcpd" 361 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/startup-notification-0.8  230 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.12.3  USE="-debug" 1,011 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libcroco-0.6.0  USE="-debug" 349 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/libgsf-1.13.3  USE="-bzip2 -debug -doc -gnome -static" 501 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.12.7  USE="-debug -doc -gnome -nsplugin zlib" 387 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gail-1.8.8  USE="-debug -doc" 568 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.10-r1  333 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pyopengl-2.0.1.09  2,129 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pycairo-1.0.2  USE="gtk -numeric -svg" 458 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/numeric-24.2  726 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gtkglarea-1.99.0  USE="-debug" 205 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pygtk-2.8.4  USE="-doc opengl" 735 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.12.0-r1  USE="-debug" 384 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/eel-2.12.2  USE="X -debug" 660 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libexif-0.6.12-r4  USE="-nls" 525 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/nautilus-2.12.2  USE="X -debug" 3,962 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/file-roller-2.12.3  USE="-debug" 914 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/libgnomecups-0.2.2  USE="-debug" 307 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.12.1  USE="cups -debug -doc" 769 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.12.1  USE="-debug -doc" 631 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/vino-2.12.0  USE="crypt -debug -gnutls jpeg zlib" 551 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/opencdk-0.5.7  USE="-doc" 468 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/lzo-1.08-r1  416 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libtasn1-0.2.18  USE="-doc" 882 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/gnutls-1.2.10  USE="crypt -doc zlib" 2,673 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/libsoup-2.2.7  USE="-debug -doc ssl -static" 430 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/nspr-4.6.1-r3  USE="-ipv6" 1,301 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/nss-3.11-r1  4,885 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.4.2.1  USE="-debug -doc -ipv6 -kerberos -krb4 -ldap -nntp ssl" 13,900 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/evolution-webcal-2.4.1  USE="-debug" 151 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/gstreamer-0.8.12  USE="-debug -doc" 1,498 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/liboil-0.3.6  698 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/gst-plugins-0.8.12  USE="alsa -debug -esd -oss" 2,448 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.8.12  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha01-r2  USE="-on-the-fly-crypt -unicode" 1,370 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools-6.1  118 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.12.3  USE="cdr -debug dvdr -hal -static" 600 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg-0.8.12  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/cdparanoia-3.9.8-r3  131 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-cdparanoia-0.8.12  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis-0.8.12  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.12.0  USE="-debug -ipv6 -mad ogg -static vorbis" 3,363 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/musicbrainz-2.1.2  492 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-gnomevfs-0.8.12  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.3-r1  81 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/sound-juicer-2.12.3  USE="-debug -flac vorbis" 784 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libwnck-2.12.3  USE="-debug -doc" 433 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.12.3  USE="-debug -doc eds" 2,406 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.12.2  USE="-debug -hal -ipv6" 1,686 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Compress-Zlib-1.41  USE="-minimal" 148 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/IO-Zlib-1.04  USE="-minimal" 9 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-PodParser-1.32  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Net-IP-1.24  USE="-minimal" 25 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.62  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-MIME-Base64-3.07  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Digest-MD5-2.36  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/digest-base-1.14  USE="-minimal" 7 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Digest-SHA1-2.11  USE="-minimal" 37 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-digest-base-1.14  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Digest-HMAC-1.01-r1  USE="-minimal" 13 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Net-DNS-0.55  USE="-ipv6 -minimal" 123 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Test-Harness-2.56  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/IO-String-1.08  USE="-minimal" 7 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Archive-Tar-1.28  USE="-minimal" 35 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Storable-2.15  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-libnet-1.19  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Crypt-SSLeay-0.51  USE="-minimal" 114 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/HTML-Tagset-3.10  USE="-minimal" 7 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/HTML-Parser-3.48  USE="-minimal -unicode" 80 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/URI-1.35  USE="-minimal" 93 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/HTML-Tree-3.19.01  USE="-minimal" 116 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/libwww-perl-5.803-r1  USE="-minimal ssl" 229 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.25  USE="-minimal" 75 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-0.97  USE="-minimal" 31 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-DB_File-1.814  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] mail-filter/spamassassin-3.1.0  USE="berkdb -doc -minimal -mysql -qmail ssl -tools" 989 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-mail/mailbase-1  USE="pam" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] mail-mta/ssmtp-2.61  USE="-ipv6 -mailwrapper -md5sum ssl" 52 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-gfx/xloadimage-4.1-r4  USE="jpeg png tiff" 622 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/gnupg-1.4.2.1  USE="X -bzip2 -caps -curl -ecc -idea -ldap -nls readline -smartcard -static usb zlib" 2,959 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/gtkhtml-3.8.2  USE="-debug -static" 1,218 kB

[ebuild  N    ] mail-client/evolution-2.4.2.1  USE="crypt -dbus -debug -doc gstreamer -ipv6 -kerberos -krb4 -ldap -nntp -pda -profile -spell ssl" 11,233 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgtop-2.12.2  USE="X -debug -gdbm -static" 608 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/gucharmap-1.4.4  USE="-cjk -debug -gnome" 1,416 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/system-tools-backends-1.4.2  USE="-debug" 692 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxklavier-2.0-r1  USE="-doc" 425 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.12.3  USE="-acpi -apm -debug -hal -ipv6" 5,386 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gtksourceview-1.4.2  USE="-debug -doc" 688 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-editors/gedit-2.12.1  USE="-debug -spell" 1,971 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gdb-6.4-r2  USE="-nls -test -vanilla" 13,597 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/bug-buddy-2.12.1  USE="-debug" 542 kB

[ebuild  N    ] www-client/mozilla-1.7.12-r2  USE="crypt -debug -gnome -ipv6 -java -ldap -mozcalendar -mozdevelop -moznocompose -moznoirc -moznomail -moznoxft -mozsvg -postgres ssl truetype -xinerama -xprint" 30,307 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/yelp-2.12.2  USE="-debug -firefox" 796 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4  717 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/iso-codes-0.49-r1  3,612 kB

[ebuild  N    ] www-client/epiphany-1.8.4.1  USE="-dbus -debug -doc -firefox -python" 3,281 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds-2.12.3.1  USE="-debug" 1,750 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gdm-2.8.0.7  USE="-debug -ipv6 pam tcpd -xinerama" 3,124 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/gnome2-user-docs-2.8.1  USE="-debug" 1,029 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/metacity-2.12.3  USE="-debug -xinerama" 1,633 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-gfx/eog-2.12.3  USE="-debug jpeg -lcms" 782 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/poppler-bindings-0.5.1  USE="-cairo gtk qt" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/evince-0.5.1  USE="-dbus -debug -djvu -doc -dvi -nautilus -t1lib tiff" 947 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/vte-0.11.18  USE="-debug -doc -python" 929 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.9-r1  USE="X -aalib alsa -arts dga -directfb -esd fbcon -ggi -libcaca -nas -noaudio -noflagstrip -nojoystick -novideo opengl -oss -xinerama xv" 2,625 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmpeg2-0.4.0b  USE="X sdl" 462 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-mpeg2dec-0.8.12  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-pango-0.8.12  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/a52dec-0.7.4-r5  USE="-djbfft -oss" 235 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-a52dec-0.8.12  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libdvdcss-1.2.9  USE="-doc -static" 276 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libdvdread-0.9.4-r1  USE="-static" 257 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-dvdread-0.8.12  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.8.7-r1  2,061 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libdvdnav-0.1.10  527 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-dvdnav-0.8.12  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-xvideo-0.8.12  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/totem-1.2.1  USE="-a52 -debug dvd -flac -gnome -lirc -mad mpeg -nsplugin ogg -theora vorbis -xine xv" 1,378 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/gnome-system-tools-1.4.1  USE="-debug -nfs -samba" 1,997 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-session-2.12.0  USE="-debug -esd -ipv6" 920 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/gcalctool-5.6.31  USE="-debug" 1,075 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.12.0  USE="-debug -static" 1,644 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-analyzer/gnome-netstatus-2.12.0  USE="-debug" 462 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-2.12.2  USE="-debug" 767 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/control-center-2.12.3  USE="alsa -debug eds gstreamer" 1,745 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/gnome-games-2.12.3  USE="-artworkextra -debug -guile -howl" 4,816 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/whois-4.7.12  USE="-nls" 57 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-analyzer/traceroute-1.4_p12-r3  USE="-static" 79 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/netkit-fingerd-0.17-r2  24 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-dns/bind-tools-9.3.2-r2  USE="-idn -ipv6" 5,177 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-analyzer/gnome-nettool-1.4.1  USE="-debug" 466 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-2.12.3  USE="-accessibility cdr dvdr -hal" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 198,420 kB

real    0m1.250s

user    0m1.093s

sys     0m0.114s
```

```
PECET / # time emerge -epv world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/patch-2.5.9-r1  USE="-build -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3  USE="-build" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/expat-1.95.8  USE="-test" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20060227  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p4  USE="-bootstrap -doc -java -nocxx -tcltk" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r1  USE="-nls -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.5-r1  USE="-bootstrap -build -debug -doc -gpm -minimal -nocxx -unicode" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.8-r3  USE="-build -nls -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r1  USE="X" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8  USE="berkdb -debug -gdbm -ithreads" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.8  USE="berkdb -build -debug -doc -gdbm -ithreads -perlsuid" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.7i  USE="-bindist -emacs -test zlib" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/python-2.4.2-r1  USE="X berkdb -bootstrap -build -doc -gdbm -ipv6 -ncurses -nocxx readline ssl -tcltk -ucs2" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/python-fchksum-1.7.1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/man-1.6c  USE="-nls" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-shells/bash-3.1_p11  USE="-bashlogger -build -nls -unicode" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.03  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20050804  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.17  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.10  USE="-caps" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/sed-4.1.4-r1  USE="-bootstrap -build -nls -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/debianutils-2.15  USE="-build -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r4  USE="-bindist -gmp -test" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/portage-2.1_pre5-r4  USE="-build -doc" 0 kB

*** Please update portage to the above version before proceeding.

    Failure to do so may result in failed or improper merges.

    A simple 'emerge -u portage' is sufficient.

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.25  USE="-nls" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/grep-2.5.1a  USE="-build -nls -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/help2man-1.35.1  USE="-nls" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.4  USE="-nls" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.13  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r7  USE="-emacs" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-1.5  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r3  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-1.6.3  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-1.7.9-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-1.4_p6  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-wrapper-1-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/dialog-1.0.20051107  USE="-examples -unicode" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/libtool-1.5.22  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/binutils-config-1.8-r6  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/binutils-2.16.1-r2  USE="-multislot -nls -test" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/readline-5.1_p2  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.11-r3  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r5  USE="-bootstrap -build -ibm -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/coreutils-5.3.0-r2  USE="-acl -build -nls -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.13-r1  USE="-bootstrap -build speedup -static -unicode" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/hotplug-base-20040401  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/udev-079  0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/make-3.80-r4  USE="-build -nls -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/ock-sources-2.6.15_p7  USE="-build -doc symlink" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.11_rc3  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.11_rc3  USE="-doc -jack" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/pciutils-2.2.0-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.11_rc2  USE="-nls" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2.2  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.5-r1  USE="-nls -python" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2006b  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/bison-2.1  USE="-nls -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.13-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gcc-4.0.2-r3  USE="-bootstrap -boundschecking -build -fortran -gcj gtk -hardened -ip28 -mudflap -multislot -nls -nocxx -nopie -objc -objc-gc -vanilla" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/glibc-2.3.6-r2  USE="-build -erandom -glibc-compat20 glibc-omitfp -hardened -linuxthreads-tls -nls -nomalloccheck nptl nptlonly pic -profile userlocales" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/freetype-2.1.10  USE="-bindist -doc zlib" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/jpeg-6b-r6  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/tiff-3.7.4  USE="jpeg -nocxx zlib" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.3.94  0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.20  USE="-hardened" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.4  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/inputproto-1.3.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libX11-1.0.0-r2  USE="-debug -ipv6" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.0  USE="-debug -ipv6" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libSM-1.0.0  USE="-debug -ipv6" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXt-1.0.0-r1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/gnu-gs-fonts-std-8.11  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXext-1.0.0-r1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libpng-1.2.8-r1  USE="-doc" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.33-r1  USE="-nls -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/pam-0.78-r5  USE="berkdb -nis -pam_chroot -pam_console -pam_timestamp -pwdb" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/cvs-1.12.12-r2  USE="crypt -doc -emacs -kerberos pam" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXft-2.1.8.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.3-r6  USE="-build -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-1.0  USE="-bash-completion -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.3  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.5  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.0  USE="-debug -ipv6" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.0-r1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXi-1.0.0-r1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/mesa-6.4.3_alpha20060216  USE="-debug -motif" VIDEO_CARDS="-ati -i810 -mga -none -s3virge -savage -sis -tdfx -trident -via" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/glitz-0.5.4_alpha20060223  0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/cairo-1.1.1_alpha20060216  USE="X -doc glitz png" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gettext-0.14.5  USE="-doc -emacs -nls -nocxx" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/glib-2.8.6  USE="-debug -doc -hardened" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fixesproto-3.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXfixes-3.0.1.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.1.0.2-r1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.5.2-r1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/atk-1.10.3  USE="-debug -doc -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/pango-1.10.4  USE="-debug -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.34  USE="-minimal" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/intltool-0.34.2  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.23-r1  USE="-debug -doc -ipv6 -python readline -test" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.16  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.13  USE="-debug -doc jpeg tiff -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/ghostscript-esp-8.15.1  USE="X -cjk cups -emacs gtk -threads -xml" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/poppler-0.5.1  USE="jpeg" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/cups-1.1.23-r7  USE="-gnutls -nls pam -samba -slp ssl" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmad-0.15.1b  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/lcms-1.14-r1  USE="jpeg -python tiff zlib" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmng-1.0.8-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.5  USE="cups -debug -doc -examples gif -immqt -immqt-bc -ipv6 -mysql -nas -odbc opengl pertty -postgres risky -sqlite -xinerama zlib" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libogg-1.1.3  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kde-env-3-r4  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libvorbis-1.1.2  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/audiofile-0.2.6-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/arts-3.5.0-r1  USE="alsa -arts -artswrappersuid -debug -esd -jack kdeenablefinal mp3 -nas vorbis -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-dns/libidn-0.6.1  USE="-doc -emacs -java -nls" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libpcre-6.4  USE="-doc" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.1  USE="-nls" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.2.2-r1  USE="-nls" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.15  USE="crypt -debug -python -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/unzip-5.52-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/jasper-1.701.0  USE="jpeg opengl" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/file-4.16  USE="-build -python" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.14-r1  USE="-nls -nousuid pam -skey" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/pam-login-4.0.14  USE="-livecd -nls -skey" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/com_err-1.38  USE="-nls" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/ss-1.38  USE="-nls" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.38-r1  USE="-nls -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/hashalot-0.3-r2  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r3  USE="crypt -nls -old-crypt pam -perl -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/which-2.16  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/cpio-2.6-r5  USE="-nls" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r4  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/utempter-0.5.5.6  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libart_lgpl-2.3.17  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/gamin-0.1.7  USE="-debug -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.0-r3  USE="-acl alsa arts cups -debug -doc jpeg2k kdeenablefinal -kerberos -openexr -spell ssl tiff -xinerama -zeroconf" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/lipstik-2.2  USE="-arts -debug -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-editors/nano-1.3.10-r1  USE="-build -debug -justify -minimal -ncurses -nls -slang -spell -unicode" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/aspell-0.50.5-r4  USE="-gpm" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.12-r1  USE="-flac -sqlite -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-im/kadu-0.5.0_pre20060309  USE="alsa -arts -debug -esd -extras -oss -pheaders ssl -voice" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] net-im/kadu-spellchecker-0.18-r4  0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-process/procps-3.2.6  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/eject-2.1.4  USE="-nls" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libol-0.3.17  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8  USE="-ipv6" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/syslog-ng-1.6.9  USE="-hardened -static tcpd" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-im/kadu-screenshot-0.4.0-r4  0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/wget-1.10.2  USE="-build -debug -ipv6 -nls -socks5 ssl -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-im/kadu-autoresponder-0.5.0_pre20060309  0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/openssh-4.3_p2-r1  USE="-X509 -chroot -hpn -ipv6 -kerberos -ldap -libedit pam -sftplogging -skey -smartcard -static tcpd" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/p7zip-4.30  USE="-doc -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/mc-4.6.0-r14  USE="7zip -X -gpm -ncurses -nls pam -samba -slang -unicode" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/gzip-1.3.5-r8  USE="-build -nls pic -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/busybox-1.1.0  USE="-debug -floppyboot -make-symlinks -netboot -savedconfig -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-im/kadu-powerkadu-20060222  0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] net-im/kadu-autoaway-0.5.0_pre20060309  0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5  USE="-build -nls" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/tar-1.15.1  USE="-build -bzip2* -nls -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-im/kadu-themes-0.1-r4  0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] app-portage/epm-0.9.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.21-r2  USE="-authdaemond berkdb crypt -gdbm -java -kerberos -ldap -mysql -ntlm_unsupported_patch pam -postgres -sample -srp ssl -urandom" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-pam-6  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-im/kadu-spy-0.0.8.2-r4  0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.4.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xkbd-0.8.12  USE="-debug -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/kbd-1.12-r5  USE="-nls" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-im/kadu-tabs-46-r3  0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/pwdb-0.62  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-3.5.0-r3  USE="arts cups -debug -hal -ieee1394 -java kdeenablefinal -ldap -lm_sensors -logitech-mouse -openexr opengl pam -samba ssl -xinerama -zeroconf" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/crystal-0.9.8  USE="-arts -debug -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/cabextract-1.1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/corefonts-1-r2  USE="X" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-db/cdb-0.75-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/python-cdb-0.32  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libusb-0.1.11  USE="-debug -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/lmctl-0.3.2-r3  0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] net-im/kadu-shellexec-1.2.0-r4  0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.1  USE="-debug -ipv6" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/compositeproto-0.2.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.2.2.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/encodings-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-bitstream-type1-1.0.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fontsproto-2.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.0.0  USE="-debug -ipv6" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-util-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0  USE="-nls" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-doc/xorg-docs-1.0.1  USE="-debug -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/damageproto-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXdamage-1.0.2.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xhost-1.0.0  USE="-debug -ipv6" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.0.1-r1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.0-r1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.0-r1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/dmxproto-2.2.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/ed-0.2-r6  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.1  USE="-debug -xprint" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libdmx-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/rgb-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0  USE="-nls" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0  USE="-nls" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXres-1.0.0-r1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/evieext-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xkbdata-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/videoproto-2.2.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-terms/xterm-208  USE="-Xaw3d -doc -toolbar truetype -unicode" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/twm-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xclock-1.0.1  USE="-debug -xprint" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xinit-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/liblbxutil-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.1-r4  USE="-debug -dri -ipv6 -minimal -xprint" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.0.1.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xrandr-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/ttmkfdir-3.0.9-r3  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-bh-ttf-1.0.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/printproto-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXp-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.0.4  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.8178-r3  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.8178  USE="-dlloader" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/glut-3.7.1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.4.2  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXv-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1  INPUT_DEVICES="-acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick keyboard -magellan -magictouch -microtouch mouse -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="-apm -ark -ati -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 -i810 -mga -neomagic -nv nvidia -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/linux32-2.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-im/kadu-firewall-0.6.3  0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/iputils-021109-r3  USE="-doc -ipv6 -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libsvg-0.1.4  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/ccache-2.4  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/less-394  USE="-unicode" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libglade-2.5.1  USE="-debug -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/id3lib-3.8.3-r4  USE="-doc -examples" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/beep-media-player-0.9.7.1  USE="alsa -esd -gnome mp3 -nls -old-eq -oss vorbis" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r11  USE="-nls -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/findutils-4.3.0  USE="-build -nls -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/java-config-1.2.11-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N f  ] dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.5.0.06-r2  USE="X alsa browserplugin mozilla nsplugin" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-process/psmisc-22.1  USE="X -ipv6 -nls" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/curl-7.15.2  USE="-ares -gnutls -idn -ipv6 -kerberos -krb4 -ldap ssl -test" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-im/kadu-miastoplusa_sms-1.3.4-r3  0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-boot/grub-0.97-r2  USE="-custom-cflags -netboot static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/popt-1.7-r1  USE="-nls" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/rsync-2.6.6-r1  USE="-acl -build -ipv6 -static -xinetd" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/slocate-2.7-r8  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-im/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.1_pre20060123-r2  0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] net-im/kadu-iwait4u-1.3-r4  0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] net-im/kadu-filedesc-1.12-r4  0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/hdparm-6.3  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.11_rc3  USE="-debug -doc -oss" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] www-client/mozilla-launcher-1.47  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.6  USE="-debug -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/zip-2.31  USE="crypt" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.5-r4  USE="-debug -gnome -ipv6 java -mozdevelop mozsvg -xinerama -xprint" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] net-im/kadu-default_sms-0.5.0_pre20060309  0 kB [1]

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/portage

real    0m14.469s

user    0m5.874s

sys     0m2.691s
```

----------

## mysiar

portage-2.1_pre6-r2

bez cdb

```
time emerge --metadata

real    2m5.760s

user    0m27.730s

sys     0m6.136s
```

z cdb http://dev.gentoo.org/~jstubbs/cdb.py

```
time emerge --metadata

real    0m21.340s

user    0m17.925s

sys     0m1.696s
```

róźnica dużo większa niż w portage 2.0   :Very Happy: 

po update do portage-2.1_pre6-r3

dziala dalej i moduł cdb.py nie zniknął mi tak jak ktoś powyżej pisał

----------

## mziab

Zniknął w takim sensie, że w pre6 nie jest dołączany domyślnie. Jeśli go ręcznie ściągnęło i wrzuciło tam, gdzie trzeba, to oczywiście nie znika.

----------

## Belliash

```
====================================

Error: Failed to import module 'cache.cdb.database'

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 1290, in load_best_module

    mod = load_mod(best_mod)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 149, in load_mod

    mod = __import__(modname)

No module named cdb

====================================
```

Na pre6 juz nie dziala  :Sad: 

----------

## rasheed

Działa. Wystarczy, że ściągniesz cdb.py[1] i wrzucisz do /usr/lib/portage/pym

[1] http://dev.gentoo.org/~jstubbs/cdb.py

----------

## Belliash

Noo jak slowo daje nie dziala na 2.1_pre6-r2

----------

## rasheed

 *rafkup wrote:*   

> Noo jak slowo daje nie dziala na 2.1_pre6-r2

 

A masz cdb.py, tak?

SOA#1

----------

## Belliash

 *rasheed wrote:*   

>  *rafkup wrote:*   Noo jak slowo daje nie dziala na 2.1_pre6-r2 
> 
> A masz cdb.py, tak?
> 
> SOA#1

 

A jest jakas roznica jak ten plik sie nazywa?

Bo jakos na poprzednich wersjach tego nie stwierdzilem, ale moze cos sie zmienilo?

----------

## mysiar

 *rasheed wrote:*   

> Działa. Wystarczy, że ściągniesz cdb.py[1] i wrzucisz do /usr/lib/portage/pym
> 
> [1] http://dev.gentoo.org/~jstubbs/cdb.py

 

mała poprawka, trzeba wrzucić do /usr/lib/portage/pym/cache

----------

## Piecia

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> mi eix ostatnio wogole sfixowal, zamiast description pokazuje jakies dependy i inne takie bzdury, a update tego nie naprawia :/

 

eix jak na razie dobrze nie współpracuje z portage 2.1.*

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2966392.html#2966392

----------

## Belliash

 *mysiar wrote:*   

>  *rasheed wrote:*   Działa. Wystarczy, że ściągniesz cdb.py[1] i wrzucisz do /usr/lib/portage/pym
> 
> [1] http://dev.gentoo.org/~jstubbs/cdb.py 
> 
> mała poprawka, trzeba wrzucić do /usr/lib/portage/pym/cache

 

czyli /etc/portage/modules

i ten plik?

Czy oprocz tego jeszcze cos?  :Wink: 

Do /usr/lib/portage/pym juz nie tzreba tego pliku? Czy tez musi tam byc?

----------

## noobah

na portage-2.1-pre6-r2 mam:

```
zwirk ~ # time emerge --metadata

skipping sync

>>> Updating Portage cache:  100%

real    0m6.104s

user    0m5.104s

sys     0m0.940s
```

dobra robota Gentoo Comunity  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pwe

a ja mam duuuużo:

```
gentoo64 pwe # time emerge --metadata 

skipping sync

>>> Updating Portage cache:  100%

real   0m41.956s

user   0m5.116s

sys   0m3.464s
```

```
* sys-apps/portage 

     Available versions:  2.0.51.22-r3 2.0.53 2.0.54 2.1_pre3-r1 2.1_pre5-r4 2.1_pre6-r3

     Installed:           2.1_pre6-r3
```

----------

## mysiar

portage-2.1_pre6-r6 + cdb

emerge --metadata

```
real    0m8.759s

user    0m7.380s

sys     0m1.308s
```

 :Laughing: 

----------

## mziab

Wybaczcie odkopywanie starego tematu, ale myślę, że sprawa jest wystarczająco ważna. Otóż, w portage-2.1_rc2 wprowadzono coś, co nazywa się metadata_overlay. Pomyślałem, że warto byłoby nań zwrócić waszą uwagę  :Smile:  Mówiąc krótko, dzięki temu wynalazkowi można spokojnie wykopać spokojnie zawartość /var/cache/edb/dep/usr/portage, a przy emerge --sync nie ma już potrzeby regeneracji cache'u  :Smile:  Bawił się ktoś tym? Osobiście mam nieco mieszane uczucia. Owszem, miło, że sync jest krótszy i wolnego miejsca przybyło, ale mam wrażenie, że emerge -pDvu world nieco wolniejsze. Możliwe, że to przez cdb. Potestuję to jeszcze trochę, ale już na tyle mi się to rozwiązanie podoba, że ciężko byłoby mi wrócić na samo cdb  :Smile: 

Przepis dla śmiałków:

1. Do /etc/make.conf dopisujemy:

```
FEATURES="-metadata-transfer"
```

Jeśli mamy już zmienną FEATURES, dopisujemy do niej -metadata-transfer

2. Do /etc/portage/modules dodajemy zaś:

```
portdbapi.auxdbmodule = cache.metadata_overlay.database
```

3. Kasujemy zawartość /var/cache/edb/dep/usr/portage.

Miejcie na uwadze, że po tym zabiegu portage może chodzić nieco powoli za pierwszym uruchomieniem.

----------

## Poe

@mziab, brzmi ciekawie, zaraz przetestuję, tylko sobie portagea uaktualnię  :Smile: 

w FEATURES na pewno ma byc 

-metadata-transfer? czy metadata-transfer

------------

EDIT

dodalem do make.conf tą zmienną i w ogole zrobilem wedlug przepisu, ale na *-rc1 i rowniez to dziala, a dziala naprawdę dobrze. sync przeleciał bardzo szybko (nawet 5 minut nie minęło). jestem pozytywnie zaskoczony  :Smile: 

-----------

EDIT#2

-puD world rzeczywiscie jest ciut wolniejsze.

----------

EDIT#3

jednak ciut to za malo powiedziane...  :Sad: 

-----------

EDIT#4

ale tylko pierwszy -puD world  :Wink: 

----------

## mziab

Poe: -metadata-transfer, bo ta flaga jest domyślnie włączona, a nam chodzi o to, żeby ją właśnie wyłączyć  :Smile:  Przy okazji, tobie regeneruje w /var/cache/edb/dep/ metadane od overlaya? O ile dla usr/portage przestało (i tak ma być), dla overlaya mi za każdym razem regeneruje. Chyba spróbuję wyłączyć CDB. Możliwe, że gryzie się z metadata_overlay.

 *Poe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -----------
> 
> EDIT#2
> ...

 

Właśnie dlatego dałem ostrzeżenie  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

```

poe@failed> ls /var/cache/edb/dep/usr/local/portage                           ~

total 28K

   0 app-misc/                   4.0K net-analyzer-eclass.cpickle

4.0K app-misc-eclass.cpickle        0 net-im/

   0 app-office/                 4.0K net-im-eclass.cpickle

   0 app-shells/                    0 sys-apps/

4.0K app-shells-eclass.cpickle   4.0K sys-apps-eclass.cpickle

   0 media-sound/                   0 sys-kernel/

4.0K media-sound-eclass.cpickle  4.0K sys-kernel-eclass.cpickle

   0 net-analyzer/

```

jak widac...

----------

## mziab

Widocznie to jeden z bugów albo overlay tego wymaga. Thx. Przy okazji, używasz też CDB czy tylko metadata_overlay?

----------

## Poe

nie, nei mam cdb

----------

## yoshi314

mam pytanie odnosnie metadata-overlay. ustawilem konfigi jak trzeba (tzn tak jak napisaliscie powyzej  :Very Happy: ) , wylaczylem cdb, ale na wszelki wypadek nie skasowalem katalogu /var/cache/edb/dep/usr/portage gdyby cos poszlo nie tak. no i poszlo nie tak : zaraz po emerge --sync dostalem takie cos : 

```
sent 4683 bytes  received 3657282 bytes  31165.66 bytes/sec

total size is 134328364  speedup is 36.68

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 3030, in ?

    mybestpv=portage.portdb.xmatch("bestmatch-visible","sys-apps/portage")

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 5203, in xmatch

    myval=best(self.xmatch("match-visible",None,mydep=mydep,mykey=mykey))

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 5214, in xmatch

    myval=match_from_list(mydep,self.xmatch("list-visible",None,mydep=mydep,mykey=mykey))

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 5200, in xmatch

    myval=self.gvisible(self.visible(self.cp_list(mykey)))

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 5299, in gvisible

    keys, eapi = self.aux_get(mycpv, ["KEYWORDS", "EAPI"])

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 4925, in aux_get

    try:                                del self.auxdb[mylocation][mycpv]

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/cache/template.py", line 81, in __delitem__

    self._delitem(cpv)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/cache/metadata_overlay.py", line 51, in _delitem

    value = self[cpv] # validates whiteout and/or raises a KeyError when necessary

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/cache/metadata_overlay.py", line 28, in __getitem__

    if self._is_whiteout(value):

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/cache/metadata_overlay.py", line 76, in _is_whiteout

    return value["EAPI"] == "whiteout"

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/cache/mappings.py", line 32, in __getitem__

    return self.orig[key]

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/cache/mappings.py", line 77, in __getitem__

    self.d.update(self.pull())

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/cache/flat_hash.py", line 29, in callit

    return args[0](*args[1:]+args2)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/cache/flat_hash.py", line 47, in _pull

    raise cache_errors.CacheCorruption(cpv, e)

cache.cache_errors.CacheCorruption: sys-apps/portage-2.0.54-r1 is corrupt: dictionary update sequence element #2 has length 1; 2 is required
```

czy to znaczy ze powinienem skasowac cache? albo moze odtworzyc go najpierw "po staremu" (emerge --metadata przy wylaczonym cdb) ? a moze skasowanie katalogu z cache jest niezbedne zeby to zadzialalo? (na razie nie ma mnie na chacie wiec nie moge sprawdzic)

----------

## mziab

Tak, z tego co wiem, jest niezbędne, by metadata-overlay działał. Może spróbuj przenieść cache tymczasowo do innego folderu.

----------

## yoshi314

ok, po pozbyciu sie zawartosci tego katalogu poszlo

----------

## lazy_bum

Dziwne, ja na opak dopisałem:

```
FEATURES="metadata_transfer"
```

.. i też działa (tzn. nie %uje mi metadaty po każdym sync'u), a do tego nie tworzy ich z OVERLAY'a...

Co więcej z FEATURES z "minusem" na początku emerge -pvuDN world trwał WIECZNIE.

::edit::

Pff... dziwne, a dziś z "minusem" poszło jak ciepłym nożem w masło...

Ale z OVERLAYa nadal mi nic nie tworzy. (-:

----------

## mziab

 *Quote:*   

> * With the new metadata_overlay cache module, it is possible to
> 
>  * disable FEATURES="metadata-transfer" (see make.conf.5).
> 
>  * When this module is used, eclasses in ${PORTDIR} must never
> ...

 

----------

## crs

A ja spytam jak kompletny idiota. Co daje wylaczenie metadata? Czy to bylo waskie gardlo portage? O co w tym chodzi?

PS. Dopiero wstalem i to przeczytalem.  :Wink:  Jezeli wiec czegos nie zrozumialem, a bylo tam zapisane to przepraszam.  :Wink: 

----------

## mziab

A było napisane:

 *Quote:*   

> Mówiąc krótko, dzięki temu wynalazkowi można spokojnie wykopać spokojnie zawartość /var/cache/edb/dep/usr/portage, a przy emerge --sync nie ma już potrzeby regeneracji cache'u.
> 
> [...] miło, że sync jest krótszy i wolnego miejsca przybyło

 

----------

